# Has Anyone??



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Has anyone like cross bred Terns/Caribas, Piraya/Cariba? Piraya/Terns, Piraya/Reds, Cariba/Reds, Terns/Reds?
Anything?
Just curious... Because I was just thinking about it...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't speak for everyone here obviously, but it is well known that is it hard to breed anything but p. natteri. what are the chances someone is going to be able to cross breed?

I don't think it has ever been done


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont think it's been done before....


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it's possible but it would be really hard.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Has anyone like cross bred Terns/Caribas, Piraya/Cariba? Piraya/Terns, Piraya/Reds, Cariba/Reds,* Terns/Reds?*
> Anything?
> Just curious... Because I was just thinking about it...
> [snapback]1062142[/snapback]​


This has been done before, but both fish are p. nattereri, just different variations.

BTW, they looked like regular reds, didnt have the tern look.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone like cross bred Terns/Caribas, Piraya/Cariba? Piraya/Terns, Piraya/Reds, Cariba/Reds,* Terns/Reds?*
> ...


Wells terns and reds are basically the same species so that doesn't qualify as cross breeding


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Serygo said:
> ...


Do I hear an echo?????????


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > mashunter18 said:
> ...


Seeing as the thread is called cross breading and we are talking about the same species I thought I would mention that doesn't qualify as cross breeding.

Looks like the previous post did not mention that

thanks


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ive heard of a s.nattereri and s.gibbis breeding.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

See if this works. If not I will post a pic in the morning at work


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

In the bottom left hand corner of the page it says. This is a tank raised hybrid piranha. Probly a cross between s.nattereri and s.gibbus or s. aureus.This book is called "piranhas fact and fiction" by john r. quinn


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I do believe that book is incorrect as that's just an ordinary red belly by all accounts


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

okley70 said:


> In the bottom left hand corner of the page it says. *This is a tank raised hybrid piranha. Probly a cross between s.nattereri and s.gibbus or s. aureus.*This book is called "piranhas fact and fiction" by john r. quinn
> [snapback]1069238[/snapback]​


The picture is of a nattereri...no cross breeding here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Different varieties within the same species can 'cross'breed, but parents of two different Pygo-species cannot produce offspring.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont think its possibly to cross bred


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> i dont think its possibly to cross bred
> [snapback]1074081[/snapback]​


I doubt that. I think that they don't cross breed because of the tank environment.
They might be able to cross in like a lake or something (just a guess)


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

Whether or not crossbreeding is possible doesnt matter, it shouldnt be done...if by chance someone does crossbreed they should euthanize the fish immediately


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Playboydontcurr said:


> Whether or not crossbreeding is possible doesnt matter, it shouldnt be done...if by chance someone does crossbreed they should euthanize the fish immediately
> [snapback]1079586[/snapback]​


Why? I would rather sell it for big bucks


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

okley70 said:


> In the bottom left hand corner of the page it says. This is a tank raised hybrid piranha. Probly a cross between s.nattereri and s.gibbus or s. aureus.This book is called "piranhas fact and fiction" by john r. quinn
> [snapback]1069238[/snapback]​










it says fact and fiction so i's fiction














but good researching


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I have seen a hybrid species of a super red and a red belleid piranha........ so it can be true???????


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i had a caribe that looked cross bred.. pale with tiger stripes like a super red..


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey rb, you have to be the smartist guy on this site to catch that man







. The book is coving all aspects. Fact and yes fiction. Fiction being what people think about p's. They are blood thirty fish that kill anything and everything.There is alot of fiction about p's man. The book covers all of it. I did not say the article was true. I just so happen to have the book and ran across the pic. I did no research of any kind. Anyone on this site can believe what they want about the subject. I just threw that out there. But good luck with life and everything man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

my caribe thats full of eggs is hanging with my piraya and acting funny. there is a huge nest dug.
wes


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> my caribe thats full of eggs is hanging with my piraya and acting funny. there is a huge nest dug.
> wes
> [snapback]1085239[/snapback]​


Wes post some pics of them if ou can.This sound interesting!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> my caribe thats full of eggs is hanging with my piraya and acting funny. there is a huge nest dug.
> wes
> [snapback]1085239[/snapback]​


Thats really interesting... Hmmm Your piraya Godzilla?



husky_jim said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > my caribe thats full of eggs is hanging with my piraya and acting funny. there is a huge nest dug.
> ...


Yes,,, Please


----------

